# Arrows and an Ur at the Nurburgring: Historic Audis at Last Weekend's DTM Race



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, it's more parade lap than wheel to wheel hot lap but you still have to appreciate the history here. With Mercedes and Audi making up the entirety of the DTM contestants, it's no surprise that this would eventually happen and the backdrop couldn't have been more fitting than the Nurbugring even if it was the new circuit and now the fabled Norsdschliefe.
*http://www.fourtitude.com/news/uploads/Motorsport_News/144__scaled_600.jpg*
Not to be overlooked, a Quattro rally car also paraded alongside a Martini-liveried Lancia. 
* Full Story *


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Group 4 are beutiful cars aswell


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Thanks for reminding me. I cross-posted and was going to sub-out the D-type pic with the Ur. Done.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice, GP4, my fave!


----------

